# Shapleigh Special



## SindeAnn (Feb 5, 2019)

I picked up this Shapleigh Special a few days ago and am having very little luck finding info about it online. I know it's a hardware store bike and probably not very collectible but I like it. It has already been painted so I don't have a problem with repainting it back to the original color if I can find out what that is. After that, I will string the skirts. Without seeing another pic, I don't know what pattern was used for stringing them. If I don't find the correct pattern,then I will string them something similar to weaving a dreamcatcher. I read that these were Westfield built but other manufacturers built them as well so I don't have a clue who built this one. If Westfield, then I'm thinking it may be a 1937 based on what I can make out on the serial number and if I'm reading the codes right. The first character is half stamped so I don't know if it's a B or a 3 or an 8. I would appreciate any help identifying the manufacturer and year as well as any reference pics or catalog pages for color and skirt pattern. Thanks


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 5, 2019)

That is one awesome bike that you found!  I love the lines and the color too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 5, 2019)

looks like it might be a Westfield


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 5, 2019)

It may be from 1937, with a "D" on the bottom bracket and a "B" serial number prefix.
I believe that my Shapleigh motor bike is a _*Westfield*_ also.
Not sure where I found these pictures.

An example, but hard to see the strings and knots; 1-support connector and short head tube look close.

Forget what year catalog was from; text does describe a 17" Girls version

Earlier Westfield bikes had the 2 short support bars, or maybe that is the 19" Ladies.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2019)

Yep, Westfield Built Bike for sure. Shapleigh Hardware was a St. Louis based chain from the late 1800’s to the 1950’s. They sold bikes made by several different manufacturers over the years. This was my 1924 Shapleigh Rugby that until recently spent its whole life here in St. Louis. This one is Mead built.


----------



## SindeAnn (Feb 6, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It may be from 1937, with a "D" on the bottom bracket and a "B" serial number prefix.
> I believe that my Shapleigh motor bike is a _*Westfield*_ also.
> Not sure where I found these pictures.
> View attachment 944186
> ...



Thank you for the info. That 1st pic does look like mine and I like the color. I don't have a rear rack or a rear reflector like that one. The skirt lacing looks really simple. I shouldn't have a problem doing that but I'm thinking I might do something a little more elaborate. I also found that same catalog page. I believe it was from 1935. It doesn't show a rear rack so I'm wondering if that was an option. If my bike is supposed to have one, I'm guessing it's not going to be an easy find. Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## SindeAnn (Feb 6, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Yep, Westfield Built Bike for sure. Shapleigh Hardware was a St. Louis based chain from the late 1800’s to the 1950’s. They sold bikes made by several different manufacturers over the years. This was my 1924 Shapleigh Rugby that until recently spent its whole life here in St. Louis. This one is Mead built.View attachment 944222
> View attachment 944221



Thank you for the info. Nice Rugby!


----------



## Mercian (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi SindeAnn,

As mentioned above, it's a Westfield built frame. 

The D9 code means the frame was made in September 1937.

The B prefix shows it was completed in 1937, and the 160007 shows it was late in the year (last number that year was 195407), so it looks like it was completed shortly after the frame was made (not all were).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 8, 2019)

The rack was available in the 1930's time period, examples from a late 1930's catalog. 


They called the pictured egg-crate like rack "semi-streamlined".


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2019)

That's my girl's '37 Elgin at Yosemite a few years ago. Yes, I added that rear carrier to it.


----------



## SindeAnn (Feb 8, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The rack was available in the 1930's time period, examples from a late 1930's catalog.
> View attachment 945432View attachment 945434
> 
> They called the pictured egg-crate like rack "semi-streamlined".



Thank you! I like that skirt guard netting and I think I'll look for a rear carrier as well.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 8, 2019)

These threads may help and here’s a pic of my wife’s earlier Columbia which may give ideas, although it’s very simple.
Skirt guard threads:
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/net-skirt-guards-for-ladies-bikes.109693/

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1920-elgin-ladies.146028/#post-980230

Hemp twine (Hemptique.net


----------



## SindeAnn (Feb 8, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> These threads may help and here’s a pic of my wife’s earlier Columbia which may give ideas, although it’s very simple.
> Skirt guard threads:
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/net-skirt-guards-for-ladies-bikes.109693/
> 
> ...



Very nice. Thank you


----------

